# Полностью удалённое обновление gentoo.

## header000

Надоело постоянно обновлять gentoo. Я не могу оставить компилировать на ночь, т.к. компьютер находится в моей комнате. На обновления обычно времени нет (и на компиляцию чего-нибудь).

Следовательно, может быть возможно реализовать следующее:

1) Подключить одноплатник к роутеру.

2) Создать скрипт, который будет отправлять команду компилиться/собирать мир на одноплатник, а после этого просто взять с него бинарные пакеты.

Поскольку portage - это питон, возможно, это будет головная боль. distcc кажется плохим решением.

П.С. Неважно даже, если компилироваться на одноплатнике будет хоть под неделю.

----------

## bochkov

Используй бинарное обновление) например calculate-linux, я уже с 10 или 11 года на нем.

----------

## TigerJr

Ну переместить комп в другое место, на балкон например. 

Одноплатник тебе не поможет, а замучает.

Лучше в твоём случае вообще не обновлять.

----------

